# Rolling road with my skyline today



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi all just had the Skyline on the r/road with the Northeast Subaru forum lads..at Motorscope in Northeast.
cracking day out..
2Facebook.mp4 video by torra1231 | Photobucket
made 404bhp @5500rpm then blew the pipe off...:dogpile:
Few problems with it...blew inter cooler pipe off, clutch does not handle the power so was slipping badly,it was spining on the rollers(lots of smoke comming from the tyres)
and it melted the oil return from the turbo.....but a good day out..:flame:


----------

